# cloudy water???



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i just put sand in my aquarium and it settled but the water is white-ish...is it a bacteria bloom???i think it is...tomorow ill get some chemicals to clear it up


any feedback is welcome


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Probably just debri in the sand... did you wash it out thoroughly??? A bacteria bloom would only occur when there are excess amounts of ammonia, e.g. a fish dieing and rotting, not sand. If you want to be 100% sure do a quick water param check, if the levels are high, bacteria bloom, if not sand stuff.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok i'll wait

maybe a water change???


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks more like the sand wasn't cleaned good enough, You can do a large water change, filling it slowly then wait 24 hours to see if it had cleared up. I have had them look worse than that, and would clear up after a few days, but when I rinsed the sand a lot it would come out clear with the first filling of water.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I would do a large water change to, Then give the tank time to settle.


----------

